# Disappointed in Attitude's Web Site



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

I tried to order a couple seed packs from the Attitude today.  At checkout, I clicked the "confirm" button, and then it took me right back to the page where I was to "confirm".  Again.  I waited 10 minutes, then clicked "confirm" again.  And I got the same results.

I got no "confirm" emails.


----------



## yooper420 (May 10, 2015)

Try this....."The Choice Seed Bank"
This is the new Attitude Seed Bank


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Try this....."The Choice Seed Bank"
> This is the new Attitude Seed Bank



Is this legit?  The Attitude changed its name?


----------



## umbra (May 10, 2015)

the new site is for credit card orders. If you have been following any of the seed banks, there has been a rash of seizures by customs and USPS. They are trying to adjust to better serve their customers. Many cc companies are refusing to allow seedbanks to use their services for purchases. But gifts and souvenirs are ok. Just the way of the world...you could actually call them and ask them...but that would be too easy


----------



## yooper420 (May 10, 2015)

umbra said:


> the new site is for credit card orders. If you have been following any of the seed banks, there has been a rash of seizures by customs and USPS. They are trying to adjust to better serve their customers. Many cc companies are refusing to allow seedbanks to use their services for purchases. But gifts and souvenirs are ok. Just the way of the world...you could actually call them and ask them...but that would be too easy


 
Thank you sir. Hope your explanation helps him out.


----------



## Kraven (May 10, 2015)

I'm so glad I don't buy beans anymore...what a PIA having to deal with all that crap. I used attitude for years, never had any problems....but like umbra says' the cc companies are getting squeezed....good ol USA trying to make anything worth while difficult. If choice Seeds does not suit you, there is  firestax and a few more I can recommend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> I tried it, and they said that they can't accept ANY credit or debit card orders now.
> 
> Sucks.


 
Yes, that is what Umbra said--Choice Seeds are for Attitude customers who want to use credit cards.  It doesn't really suck--it is just the way it is.  If you want to buy from Attitude and are using a cc, go to Choice seeds....it is that simple.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, that is what Umbra said--Choice Seeds are for Attitude customers who want to use credit cards.  It doesn't really suck--it is just the way it is.  If you want to buy from Attitude and are using a cc, go to Choice seeds....it is that simple.



I'll try them again.  I'm high, so maybe I made a mistake.

But it does suck.


----------



## Hackerman (May 10, 2015)

Try Herbie's Head Shop. I believe they are still accepting CC and they have a great rep. I have used them and had good product and service.

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 11, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Try Herbie's Head Shop. I believe they are still accepting CC and they have a great rep. I have used them and had good product and service.
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/



I used Herbie's.  My seeds are on the way.

Satori and CC Tahoe OG Kush.


----------



## Hackerman (May 11, 2015)

I'm sure you also got some freebies. They offer freebies with about every order.

Grow green


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 12, 2015)

i was just tryin to order from there to and was having problems...BtL

ya Herbies is good


----------



## peterevans (May 12, 2015)

I was disappointed with Attitude when i paid £60 for 10 beans and all of them wilted and died, well the ones that cracked anyway, and they just said if i had a problem to contact the actual seed company, never again.
Peter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2015)

Attitude has absolutely no control whatsoever over the quality of the seeds they sell.  They are just the seed brokers.  I cannot see how Attitude can be responsible if the breeders seeds do not do well?    And generally if a seed sprouts but does not grow, it is not the fault of the seeds.  

I believe that Attitude's web site says that they are not accepting CCs....


----------



## peterevans (May 12, 2015)

Well THG my main beef was the very fact that on their website i clicked on seeds in original breeders packs.
So they arrived and i had ordered 2 x 5 packs of seeds from Paradise Seeds range and low and behold they arrived in 2 x plain small baggies which i called them out saying how can i be sure they are what you say they are as 1. the seeds in one pack were very poor quality and not mature seeds and 2. the other bag 2 x seeds had cracked shells.
So they said they would not put their 'REP' on the line by not mailing what i asked for.
So i contact Paradise Seeds directly and get this.
Everything they sell is in sealed original breeder packs and they were not happy Attitude were selling in plain baggies as this defeats the object of quality control and tbh the seeds could be Mexican brickweed for all i know.
So on that note that was my first and last ever order from company offering no customer service but tough luck.
Now i have been a test grower for 3 major seed companies so please understand i know a little about what is a viable looking seed and i noted immediately these seeds were of a very poor quality, as for 'Generally' yes i agree but the conditions i used for germinating were perfection.
Peter


----------



## umbra (May 12, 2015)

Peter if you use their stealth option, the beans will not be in original breeder packs. Personally, I am not sure why you chose Paradise Seeds. My experience with them, their quality control went out the door 10 years ago. I have been buying seeds thru the mail since 1987, and have used everyone. Attitude is better than most. I have popped 100,000 seeds and my technique is good, but sometimes seeds just don't pop. Mostly it is long term storage issues and moisture that do them in. I have an extensive collection with beans that 30+ years old and germinate old beans regularly.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2015)

Www.firestax.com best seed shop around.

If you want great Custumer service crop king seeds in BC Canada


----------



## peterevans (May 12, 2015)

Hi Umbra, i didn't use their stealth option i clearly stated in Original Breeders Sealed Packs.
I have used paradise Seeds many times in the past and always had good genetics and 100% success germing/growing rates, on the other hand Dutch Passion are Diabolical, i ordered 7 x strains ala 70 x seeds all feminised cost a fortune and 35 x were females and 17 x didn't crack at all the rest were males.
What my complaint was i wanted sealed breeders packs and if they had in fact stated anywhere on the order form they do not do 5 x seed packs i would have ordered from Paradise directly as they do, this is my dilemma why would they be in baggies when Paradise sell in 5 x packs and that is what i ordered from Attitude.
Btw i no longer do seeds the last ones i did were from Paradise and i have 3 x sensi star keepers on second grow out and 1 x Wappa same again second grow out.
https://www.paradise-seeds.com/en/photocontest/wappa-by-peter-evans-paradise-seeds-1606/
Peter.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 12, 2015)

firestax is expensive. BtL


----------



## peterevans (May 12, 2015)

In English please, blowinthatloud, sorry btl i just realised that's the seed company you mean that i've never heard of.
Peter


----------

